# Spartan 300 Drum Drive Studs.......



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

My drive studs on the drum are cut in/grooved 1/3rd of the way through from the drive plate on the clutch. How long should I let these go before replacing them ?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I would replace them now. Keep in mind, mine are cut in about that much and I haven't bought new ones yet. 







Paul


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Pictures or it didn't happen. :laughing:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen. :laughing:




:blink:


lol !!!


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Save your hearing and money and get rid of the machine and you will not have 75 % of the problems that Spartan 300 has.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

drs said:


> Save your hearing and money and get rid of the machine and you will not have 75 % of the problems that Spartan 300 has.


 what do you mean save your hearing? If you know anything about Spartan, several years ago, they have made all their motors much more quiet. Also you say that the Spartan 300 has problems. What are they? I have two trucks out there that has been running a 300 for over 20 years and the machines are still running strong other than normal maintenance.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

drs said:


> Save your hearing and money and get rid of the machine and you will not have 75 % of the problems that Spartan 300 has.


 
Let's hear them. I've owned a 300 since 04', all it has cost me is cables, which is normal expenditure.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

drs said:


> Save your hearing and money and get rid of the machine and you will not have 75 % of the problems that Spartan 300 has.




Sorry buddy but my 300 purrs like a kitten and requires minimal maintenance. I believe it's one of the finest drum machines on the market :yes:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Let's hear them. I've owned a 300 since 04', all it has cost me is cables, which is normal expenditure.




I've ran mine for over a year now and replaced a couple bearings on the powerfeed at a cost of $5.00, a new air bulb foot switch & hose at a cost of $21.00 and will be replacing the two drive pins soon at a cost of $7.00.

Not too bad at all for 600+ sewer jobs :thumbsup:


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Foot pedels, clutches Plugs into the back of the machine, constant adjusting the drum back and the snap rings and the special spartan tool that is needed for the above. I am sure they had to get better and I am happy you are happy with them. Then just getting parts from them was just a problem too.

I found a machine that is basic and when the motor went after 10 years, I just had to to to Tractor Supply to get one and within a hour I was up and running. Belts are easy to get too.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

drs said:


> Foot pedels, clutches Plugs into the back of the machine, constant adjusting the drum back and the snap rings and the special spartan tool that is needed for the above. I am sure they had to get better and I am happy you are happy with them. Then just getting parts from them was just a problem too.
> 
> I found a machine that is basic and when the motor went after 10 years, I just had to to to Tractor Supply to get one and within a hour I was up and running. Belts are easy to get too.


Either you are very abusive to your machine, or have no idea how to run it properly. Foot pedals are a normal wear item, but my 20+ year old models still are using the foot switches that came with the machine. Clutches, I only replaced one in the 20+ years. Never needed to adjust the drum, and defiantly never needed any special tools. Parts, why bother dealing with Spartan when you can call AJ Coleman and have the parts on your door step in a couple days. Also never had to replace the motor at 10 years, I did have to replace one when it was 23 years old, but that was due to a improperly wired home


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Constantly adjusting the drum back? What's that mean? It's either where it belongs or it's not, atleast on my 300.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> Either you are very abusive to your machine, or have no idea how to run it properly. Foot pedals are a normal wear item, but my 20+ year old models still are using the foot switches that came with the machine. Clutches, I only replaced one in the 20+ years. Never needed to adjust the drum, and defiantly never needed any special tools. Parts, why bother dealing with Spartan when you can call AJ Coleman and have the parts on your door step in a couple days. Also never had to replace the motor at 10 years, I did have to replace one when it was 23 years old, but that was due to a improperly wired home


 If I was "Abusive" to the machine, then I wonder why the current machine I use I only replaced the motor 1 time in 14 years and some cable?
Spartan at the time was no help either so I just put their equiptment aside and looked at other company's equiptment and found what I needed and at a less price to operate. That is how it worked for me.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Colgar said:


> Constantly adjusting the drum back? What's that mean? It's either where it belongs or it's not, atleast on my 300.


 
the set screw in front of the inner drum.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Well drs, I do not know what problems you had. As I pointed out I have a couple guys running Spartan 300 machines for well over 20 years, other than cable they have not had any other issues. As for a set screw for the inner drum, you seem to be mixing up the Spartan 300 for the 1065. As for the Spartan 1065 I have machines older than I am that are still going strong, and never had to adjust the drum back on both machines.

I think you are just a hater coming here bashing a machine that is one of the best sewer and drain cleaning drum machines ever made. Kind of like AssTyme being a sectional hater.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Well drs, I do not know what problems you had. As I pointed out I have a couple guys running Spartan 300 machines for well over 20 years, other than cable they have not had any other issues. As for a set screw for the inner drum, you seem to be mixing up the Spartan 300 for the 1065. As for the Spartan 1065 I have machines older than I am that are still going strong, and never had to adjust the drum back on both machines.
> 
> I think you are just a hater coming here bashing a machine that is one of the best sewer and drain cleaning drum machines ever made. *Kind of like AssTyme being a sectional hater.*




Say what ??? I ordered my Eel Model C machine on Friday. Definitely not a big fan of the K-60, K-50 type machines. I just like having some fun picking on those guys, nothing personal they are all good chits. To each his own as long as it gets the job done.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> Well drs, I do not know what problems you had. As I pointed out I have a couple guys running Spartan 300 machines for well over 20 years, other than cable they have not had any other issues. As for a set screw for the inner drum, you seem to be mixing up the Spartan 300 for the 1065. As for the Spartan 1065 I have machines older than I am that are still going strong, and never had to adjust the drum back on both machines.
> 
> I think you are just a hater coming here bashing a machine that is one of the best sewer and drain cleaning drum machines ever made. Kind of like AssTyme being a sectional hater.


 
The set screw was on the last 300 I owned. No I am not a "Hater" as you say BUT what other equiptment have you used? Any likes or dislikes in others?

You like oper reel or sled machines?

What tub machine do you use?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> Say what ??? I ordered my Eel Model C machine on Friday. Definitely not a big fan of the K-60, K-50 type machines. I just like having some fun picking on those guys, nothing personal they are all good chits. To each his own as long as it gets the job done.


Just busting your balls AssTyme.



drs said:


> The set screw was on the last 300 I owned. No I am not a "Hater" as you say BUT what other equiptment have you used? Any likes or dislikes in others?
> 
> You like oper reel or sled machines?
> 
> What tub machine do you use?


I like all my machines. I have a very large selection of machines I own Spartan, Ridgid, O'Brien, Marco, National, Flexi-Cleaner, and many others that lots of you will never heard of. 

I use the different type of machines be it drum, or sectional depending on the job, or if I am just out and out bored with the machine on my truck at the time I will change it out.

Right now I have a Spartan 1065, 100, Eel Model N, Ridgid K-40B, K-6 auger, Rothenberger R-750 and just put a General Mini rooter(couldn't_ pass it up for the price my supply house sold it to me for_) on the truck. 

I still do not know about this bolt you speak of, on the 300. I looked at the pair in the shop they have 3 bolts securing the inner drum but no set screw. If you still own it please take a picture and post it for all of us to see.

Oh tub machine is my Eel model N with its 5/8 cable, and if it has trouble and I need a smaller cable I go to my K-40B.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Let me find a picture of it. The set screw adjusts the inner drum back. it's big and brass.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

drs said:


> Let me find a picture of it. The set screw adjusts the inner drum back. it's big and brass.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

drs said:


> Let me find a picture of it. The set screw adjusts the inner drum back. it's big and brass.


Here are a few more pictures of the Spartan 300 and the drum. Still do not see this inner drum screw you speak off.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Here are a few more pictures of the Spartan 300 and the drum. *Still do not see this inner drum screw you speak off*.




Maybe yours fell out too :laughing: Mine never had one :no:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Ron, whoever laid that 300 drum down like that blew both snap rings off the spindle. 






Paul


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Ron, whoever laid that 300 drum down like that blew both snap rings off the spindle.
> 
> 
> Paul


Well all he needs to do is ajust that brass set screw and all will be ok.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> Here are a few more pictures of the Spartan 300 and the drum. Still do not see this inner drum screw you speak off.


 
The second Pic does not show it. I am starting to wonder how old my machine might have been. It lools like on the top of the extra drum a piece was added to get rid of the part. Let me find some pics or it, 
I also had the giant plug in the back elec. foot ped. It would let you know you had power by zapping you when on a wet floor.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> Ron, whoever laid that 300 drum down like that blew both snap rings off the spindle.
> Paul




:laughing:


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

The gray part on the drum is the inner drum. That guides the cable back into the drum. This is the "Inner drum" i am talking about.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

drs said:


> The gray part on the drum is the inner drum. That guides the cable back into the drum. This is the "Inner drum" i am talking about.


 Oh we all know what the inner drum is. We are still wondering about the adjusting screw you speak of. The only reason the inner drum would move outward is Paul said the snap rings came of the spindle. There is no brass adjusting screw.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The only thing I can think of is on a non-powerfeed 300 like mine. There is a big headed screw that rides in the brass bushing on the end of the drum where the power feed would sit. If you look at the uderside of a power feed unit you'll see that plate with the ridge on it that possitions the drum. If you don't have a powerfeed, you just have a screw that rides in that groove. I do have to adjust mine when I switch from 300 to 100 drums but it doesn't make me bo black-out mad and buy another machine. It takes me all of 3 seconds to get the drum tight to the gearbox. This screw isn't brass though.









Paul


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I never had a auto feed so that is why I do not see it on yours.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Here is a machine with out a feed. Still no large brass adjusting bolt. Also the bolt Paul is talking about holds the whole drum in place. Where the one you stated is an adjusting bolt for the inner drum.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

This is the screw I was talking about, though I'm sure you could figure it out Ron. You're right, it's not brass though.

















Paul


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> This is the screw I was talking about, though I'm sure you could figure it out Ron. You're right, it's not brass though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Paul you need yourself an autofeed.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

When I bought it about 10 years ago I didn't need one but now, I think I could learn to love one. I'm not old but I'm getting there. :blink:








Paul


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> When I bought it about 10 years ago I didn't need one but now, I think I could learn to love one. I'm not old but I'm getting there. :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul




I would never run one on my 100 (13/32") but I wouldn't go without on my 300 :no:


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Thats it.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

drs said:


> Thats it.


Well that does not adjust the inner drum or secure the inner drum. So if you had to use that to hold your inner drum in place, your machine had bad snap rings. Now whats this special tool you mentioned that you had to get from Spartan?


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> Well that does not adjust the inner drum or secure the inner drum. So if you had to use that to hold your inner drum in place, your machine had bad snap rings. Now whats this special tool you mentioned that you had to get from Spartan?


 Yes. I got it to remove the snap rings from the advice of my local Spartan rep. 

What I am thinking is that bad snap rings would move the drum up and I am adjusting that screw in front to push everything back onto the clutch?


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

anybody know why a sparten 300 motor would scream but still run?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

drs said:


> anybody know why a sparten 300 motor would scream but still run?


Is it the motor or the gearbox? My Spartan is LOUD but the motor is OLD. I don't think there's anything wrong with mine, just age.





Paul


----------

